# Replace Shear Pins



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had my new Ariens 24" Deluxe for about 5-6 winters now and in that time I have never had to replace a shear pin. My driveway is perfectly flat and newly paved, so I don't anticipate breaking one. However, do they have a life expectancy? Should I just replace them because they're a few years old?

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

No, but do have spares.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, I have spares; that's not the issue. 

I was just concerned because metal tends to rust and share pins certainly take enough abuse that over time I would think that they would weaken just from being in the harsh environment that they are in.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

It seems most are dipped in yellow zinc coating. I found the dealer(Yamaha) shear pins to be better coated with what I can tell as a grey zinc dip then painted black. In either case it never hurts to keep them sprayed with a rust penetrate or some sort of lube/grease, the same goes for augers on the shaft if possible.. I liberally greased mine during re-assembly though in your case and I frequently check to ensure everything is moving freely.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

There is no life expectancy on shear bolts and having one that has weakened over time doesn't strike me as a concern. Having said that, replacing them at a cost of $10 seems fine if you prefer. To make them easier to take off going forward, it probably makes sense to add some anti-seize to the threads. (Of course you don't have that problem when they break.)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

they probably dont really "weaken over time"..but even if they do, so what?
a slightly weaker than normal shear pin is fine, because they are designed to be "weak" in the first place! 
sure, maybe in theory, it might break easier than a non-weakend shear pin, but thats not a bad thing..
seems a waste to replace one because it "might break"? they are *supposed* to break!  its their only job.

my view: if its a real shear pin, and its not broken, its fine..no need to replace it.

scot


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If you have greased your shear pins, do it! Remove them, grease them, preferably with synthetic grease. Have you been using your grease gun and hitting the zero fittings?


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

JLawrence08648 said:


> If you have greased your shear pins, do it! Remove them, grease them, preferably with synthetic grease. Have you been using your grease gun and hitting the zero fittings?


Yes, I grease the zerks every spring as a part of my storage routine. However, I have never removed the shear pins.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

When you grease the zerks, it is a good policy to next remove the sheer pins. Then spin the augers and you can distribute the grease along the shaft and make sure that the auger is not rusting on to the shaft. It saves a headache down the road of the sheep pins not operating, and stripping the gear case gears instead.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

If syour greasing the Rakes, the grease should be coming out of both ends AND where the pins reside. That will grease the pins. Try turning them with a 1/2" wrench...... If they turn, they're free and greased. If grease isn't coming out of both ends of rakes, there is not enough grease or they're frozen to the shaft....and the pins will be useless. You can never have too much grease. It's cheaper than pins, rakes OR a gear box!!! 

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

JayzAuto1 said:


> If syour greasing the Rakes, the grease should be coming out of both ends AND where the pins reside. That will grease the pins. Try turning them with a 1/2" wrench...... If they turn, they're free and greased. If grease isn't coming out of both ends of rakes, there is not enough grease or they're frozen to the shaft....and the pins will be useless. You can never have too much grease. It's cheaper than pins, rakes OR a gear box!!!
> 
> GLuck, Jay



Thanks. Grease definitely pours out.

And I will try to rotate the auger too and turn the pins just for good measure. I suppose it can't hurt.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I buy, sell and service a few machines during the year. Some are well cared for, others are not. On most of my machines, I pull the pins, because I'm not sure how well it was serviced before I bought it. I will then pump some grease in and make sure the rakes are freed up. Or if they are sticky/crunchy, I spray them liberally with PB*/Kroil*/WD*, place a 4x4 across both rakes, start the engine, run on high and engage the auger. If they are crunchy, this is a quick way to free them up. But again, make sure the pins are out, or you will have a pile of toothpicks. After that 'Service', I hit it with more grease and make sure they spin free. 
This is not for the faint of heart, but very effective....Do so at your own confidence level.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> When you grease the zerks, it is a good policy to next remove the sheer pins. Then spin the augers and you can distribute the grease along the shaft and make sure that the auger is not rusting on to the shaft. It saves a headache down the road of the sheep pins not operating, and stripping the gear case gears instead.


Very good idea.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

JayzAuto1 said:


> Or if they are sticky/crunchy, I spray them liberally with PB*/Kroil*/WD*, place a 4x4 across both rakes, start the engine, run on high and engage the auger. If they are crunchy, this is a quick way to free them up. ...
> This is not for the faint of heart, but very effective....Do so at your own confidence level.


Like you said, blocking the augers entirely is a bold method. 

But if it's still winter, and your augers are stuck to the shaft, you could try something slightly different. Pull the shear pins out, and drive the blower into the deepest, heaviest snow pile you can find. You will apply a lot of torque to the augers, but it's more inline with a typical load while blowing, vs asking them to try and break a wooden board. 

If the augers were *really* rusted to the shaft, and you use a wooden board, it's possible you could damage the gearbox.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanx, R/O, I agree, and left a disclaimer, but up until last week. we've had no snow. I had sold about 45 this year, so in order to make sure they worked before I sold them, that was a quick 'Rake Tune-Up', And if per chance the gear box grenades, I shall not be selling it anyway. At least not in that condition. Much rather have the shrapnel on my garage floor than a potential customers snow bank during a storm. 

Thanx, Jay


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

Most people do not bother to replace shear pins before they break. I once went 5 winters without breaking a single shear pin. When one broke it left a shard in the auger (sometimes they just fall off and leave nothing). Removal was simple enough. Line up auger blades and tap it out using a hammer and a punch (or your least favorite screwdriver).


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

I have only broken 1 pin in 9 years with my current machine, thanks to a snow covered flower pot full of frozen dirt. During my normal fall maintenance, I pull the pins and grease the shaft, and spin them while they are free to spread out the grease inside. I noticed last fall that one of the shear bolts was bent a bit, which indicates that somewhere along the line last winter, i hit something. If I find a bent bolt, I change it, but if they are straight, they go back in.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Smolenski7 said:


> I've had my new Ariens 24" Deluxe for about 5-6 winters now and in that time I have never had to replace a shear pin. My driveway is perfectly flat and newly paved, so I don't anticipate breaking one. However, do they have a life expectancy? Should I just replace them because they're a few years old?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


No you should be fine. I do commercial snow removal. I did a gravel driveway and broke 6 on that drive in one shot 30 minute span. Finally I had to stop and shovel the rest. Consider yourself lucky your not breaking them. Otherwise don't worry about it until one does break and make sure you have spares. Just be sure to keep adding grease to your auger shaft, that's all you have to worry about....:icon_smile_tongue:


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

If it's not deformed (bent) I would not expect a change in shear properties.

The related risk is the tube seizing to the shaft making the shear pins moot. Grease or other measures should be taken per the machine design.

Pete


----------

